# Pygo Feeding



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I normally feed my pygos every few days but I added 2 large terns to the shoal bringing the total to ten 6-11" pygos so decided I should feed daily until 3 are picked up. Last night was the first night with the new terns in the tank after they got acclimated. Before I would feed around 5 or 6 six inch smelt and they would be good. Last night I just kept dropping 6" smelt and the terns just kept eating them. They ate five 6" smelt in 30 seconds. I had to go unthaw 7 more smelt just to feed them and the rest of my pygos. I have never seen a pygo eat a 6" smelt whole. I can see my feeding bill is going to atleast double with these 2 new guys


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats awesome







I've heard terns came pound some fish. But thats just crazy, makes me want some even more!
PS: How big are the terns?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sounds great, Jeff









Were they underfed, or do you think it's just their normal appetite? With feedings like that a couple of times per week, they should reach monster sizes pretty quickly, I'd say









Definitely keep us updated on your new guys


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

soulnds cool....you should get a video of this event next time


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

JesseD said:


> soulnds cool....you should get a video of this event next time


 I agree :nod:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The new guys are 10-11", maybe a little bigger. 
I am selling 2 of the smaller cariba and one wild red to make some room. My new tank will have one 6" wild red (my favorite), two 9+" cariba, one 8" piraya, and three 8-11" terns.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Nice healty fish with good appetites!! Awesome


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

dam, that sounds like a bad ass shoal . . . we def. need some pics of the big ternz and some tank shots!

~Will.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats good that they are eating straight away and by the sounds of it your food bill is going to double.
i ended up feeding a lot more now i have my piraya who is a right pig at feeding time.
dixon


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

THAT WAS PROBABLY A AWSOME SIGHT TO SEE


----------

